# Border Entry



## speedyturtle (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

Hoping this will be an easy question to answer.

My partner and I are setting the wheels in motion for moving to Greece.
My partner is an EU National and I am a UK citizen. As their spouse (married partner), do I need any form of visa in order to cross the border and begin residency in Greece with them?

From research so far I have found that my partner can enter without a visa and then apply for a beige residency permit. But the question remains, do I need to possess any form of visa when I arrive in Greece, or am I exempt due to my spouse being an EU citizen?

Thanks in advance for your help on this!


----------

